# finding a reacup stingray and comptible tankmates



## greenterror (Jul 21, 2011)

whats the cheapest place to buy a SMALL teacup stingray for very cheap but still have it healthy. 
also i was wondering ehat are some good colorful tankmates to go with him.
i would like to put a electric blue jack dempsey and a jardini arowana or would this not work


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

It doesn't matter if they are SMALL.They will still get big.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

6 or 8 piranha....they like to school...
4 or 5 dovii...and 4 or 5 peacock bass.....
you should be all set to go..


----------



## Ray112 (Nov 3, 2011)

generally all stores that carry rays are going to be healthy. The best way to find out excatly how healthy would be to ask how long they have been holding the ray. If it's more than 3 days and the ray is still eating then you have yourself a healthy ray. Just to be safe before purchasing just simply ask to see it eat. Can i ask what size tank you have?


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Like I said in the other thread your just asking for trouble trying to mix a Jardini in there. 

Think very wisely before buying a ray. First off many rays sold as 'teacup' rays are not actual teacup rays and will grow much bigger. A teacup ray will not be cheap no matter where you get it healthy or not. Lastly these are EXTREMELY sensitive fish and it is very easy to loose them if you do not have experience. Whatever tankmates you pick need to be non-aggressive towards the ray. A picked on/stressed ray will quickly become a sick ray. 

Also I am surprised you have so far only been talking about stocking this tank. What kinda filtration does it have? For the fish you are suggesting your likely going to want a build a sump for the tank, no store-bought filters are going to give you adequate filtration for these fish without costing you a lot.


----------



## Ray112 (Nov 3, 2011)

Mikaila31 said:


> Like I said in the other thread your just asking for trouble trying to mix a Jardini in there.
> 
> Think very wisely before buying a ray. First off many rays sold as 'teacup' rays are not actual teacup rays and will grow much bigger. A teacup ray will not be cheap no matter where you get it healthy or not. Lastly these are EXTREMELY sensitive fish and it is very easy to loose them if you do not have experience. Whatever tankmates you pick need to be non-aggressive towards the ray. A picked on/stressed ray will quickly become a sick ray.
> 
> Also I am surprised you have so far only been talking about stocking this tank. What kinda filtration does it have? For the fish you are suggesting your likely going to want a build a sump for the tank, no store-bought filters are going to give you adequate filtration for these fish without costing you a lot.


That is all very true teacups can grow anywhere from 18-24 inches. They are extremely sensitive to ammonia which is why they do best on their own. They are an extremely difficult fish to keep. If you are interested in getting a teacup i strongly suggest you read as much information about them as you can find. If you have any other questions about them i can help you answer them, as ive kept rays for many years now.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Just my two cents here. I would get a school of about 10 Silver Dollars and then maybe a couple smaller plecos like Bristlenoses to go with the rays. Neither one of these will bother the rays. If you don't want Silver Dollars then you might want to look at Tinfoil Barbs instead.


----------



## Ray112 (Nov 3, 2011)

Ghost Knife said:


> Just my two cents here. I would get a school of about 10 Silver Dollars and then maybe a couple smaller plecos like Bristlenoses to go with the rays. Neither one of these will bother the rays. If you don't want Silver Dollars then you might want to look at Tinfoil Barbs instead.


I have to disagree with you due to the fact that many rays have died because of plecos sucking on to the top of a ray which will irritate the ray. Im not saying this will happen in every tank but typically in smaller ones which increases the odds of them getting close to eachother, but why take a chance. The silver dollars however yes, they would make very good tankmates, I have 3 with my ray.


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

...............................


----------



## Ray112 (Nov 3, 2011)

platies pwn said:


> You do realize plecos suck any fish,and plenty survive.The chance it will die is the same a regular fish will.Have you heard of a regular fish dying because a pleco sucked it?If you have,it is rarely.


Well you do realize that stingrays have a thin layer of mucus on top of their skin? that helps protect them from parasites which happens to be a common issue with rays. Which not all regular fish have. You can look it up it you'd like. So no thats why you have never heard of that with a regular fish, but you will hear about that when plecos and rays are kept in the same tank. That is why it is not recommended i never said it's impossible to have the two in one tank.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

What size tank are you planning for this stingray. The absolute minimum tank size for true teacup stingrays is about 100g, and that's fairly small. Most teacups I have seen have been in 200g+. They are only for the very experienced fishkeepers.

With that being said...
http://www.petsolutions.com/storefront/fish/live-fish/freshwater-fish-plants/stingrays/cFish-cliveFish-cfreshwaterFishplants-cstingrays-p1.html


----------

